# Goooooonnnnggg!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a little of what we did this afternoon...

This half inch thick steel plate was shot with a .300 Win Mag from 250 yards away. Yes, the old Bronze Point ammo goes clean through. The rifle: A custom Browing A-Bolt, Shepherd scope, and Answer System and some accurizing. From 250 yards away, the gonger sounds more like a tomato being thrown against a wall. But, here's what it's really like.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Glen! Sounds like a church bell....lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> Very nice Glen! Sounds like a church bell....lol.


 Yes thats what I thought also, kind of fitting as its Sunday.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Amen to the church bell ! Nice job Glen.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great shot Glen-----------sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll share a bit more later today, when I return home from the VFW Post 4063/4064 this morning. Lowering the flag to half staff at sunrise.


----------

